# Towing An '08 Or Earlier 25rss With F-150



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I do not have an Outback (yet). I joined the forum to get more information. I don't want to make an impulse buy. I looked at an 08 25RSS (new at dealer) on Saturday, and I like it. They had several other models, but we think the 25 is the best for us. I bicycle so I liked the bike door and storage area. The colors on this unit suit my wife (Havana). I am just wondering if the price is right $18,500 or should I try to get the dealer down lower? Also, I just bought a pickup a few weeks ago (03 F-150 5.4L 3.55 with tow package), and I want to make sure I have enough truck to adequately tow this unit. The 08 is apparently lighter (and less tongue weight) than the 09 model. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

GO WEST said:


> I do not have an Outback (yet). I joined the forum to get more information. I don't want to make an impulse buy. I looked at an 08 25RSS (new at dealer) on Saturday, and I like it. They had several other models, but we think the 25 is the best for us. I bicycle so I liked the bike door and storage area. The colors on this unit suit my wife (Havana). I am just wondering if the price is right $18,500 or should I try to get the dealer down lower? Also, I just bought a pickup a few weeks ago (03 F-150 5.4L 3.55 with tow package), and I want to make sure I have enough truck to adequately tow this unit. The 08 is apparently lighter (and less tongue weight) than the 09 model. Any advice is appreciated!


I would be a bit hesitant towing with that vehicle more because of the 3.55 gears. I believe you will have some issues once you hit any hills or maintaining a decent speed. (i try to go around 90km/hr in a 100-110km zone while towing). But others may be able to chime in. I had an older chev with 3.55 gears and had a lot of problems towing my 26rs. But I am sure others will chime in. If it had 3.73 gears I would say you would be fine, 4.10 would be even better IMO.

Kos


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

What's the towing capacity listed as for your truck? Remember, the weight they list is for a bare trailer with no water in any tanks and no gear or options whatsoever installed, so take that into consideration. Your trailer will easily be one to two thousand pounds heavier than the shipping weight once you have it loaded with water, propane, camping gear, etc, etc. I tow a slightly heavier trailer (a 270BH) with 3.73 gears in my Chevy 1500 with no problems.
Also, if you decide that you can tow it, I think you should be able to talk them down on the price, especially since it's an 08 and they're selling 2010s now. Get quotes from Holman in Ohio and Lakeshore in Michigan (they're both on the web). I bet you could get a brand new 2010 from them for the same or less. I got mine from Lakeshore for less than they're quoting you for that 08. Just my 2 cents. Good Luck!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

fshr4life said:


> What's the towing capacity listed as for your truck? Remember, the weight they list is for a bare trailer with no water in any tanks and no gear or options whatsoever installed, so take that into consideration. Your trailer will easily be one to two thousand pounds heavier than the shipping weight once you have it loaded with water, propane, camping gear, etc, etc. I tow a slightly heavier trailer (a 270BH) with 3.73 gears in my Chevy 1500 with no problems.
> Also, if you decide that you can tow it, I think you should be able to talk them down on the price, especially since it's an 08 and they're selling 2010s now. Get quotes from Holman in Ohio and Lakeshore in Michigan (they're both on the web). I bet you could get a brand new 2010 from them for the same or less. I got mine from Lakeshore for less than they're quoting you for that 08. Just my 2 cents. Good Luck!


If you do decide to go that heavy, trust me in this...make sure you have the right brake controller. The P3 has made a tremendous difference in how my trailer brakes.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I towed a 28RSDS with a F150 with the 5.4L 3V engine and 3.55 rear end. I think you have the 2V, so that's a hit on power. In short, if you are within weights, the truck will pull the trailer, but it won't be real quick. It all depends on your preferences. If you are ok with the truck accelerating very slowly and struggling on hills, then I'd say go for it. If you are the type that will be driven crazy by it, you'll want to look at a different truck or different gearing.

BTW, the weight will be a factor on acceleration and hill climbs. For highway cruising in winds, the frontal area will be the killer and they all have the same basic frontal area.....


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Just wanted to comment on the bike door. At one time we also had the 25RSS model, and IMO the bike door/storage is more suited for smaller bikes vs adult size.

Good luck shopping









Ed


----------



## ckibbe (Dec 17, 2008)

GO WEST said:


> I do not have an Outback (yet). I joined the forum to get more information. I don't want to make an impulse buy. I looked at an 08 25RSS (new at dealer) on Saturday, and I like it. They had several other models, but we think the 25 is the best for us. I bicycle so I liked the bike door and storage area. The colors on this unit suit my wife (Havana). I am just wondering if the price is right $18,500 or should I try to get the dealer down lower? Also, I just bought a pickup a few weeks ago (03 F-150 5.4L 3.55 with tow package), and I want to make sure I have enough truck to adequately tow this unit. The 08 is apparently lighter (and less tongue weight) than the 09 model. Any advice is appreciated!


Price is high. I missed out on a new 08 in December at $16,900. And that was when it was still actually 2008. Another fella got his deposit in 10 minutes before I did.

Ended up getting a slightly used 06 for 13,750. Bike storage is nice, but tight for an adult road bike and/or mountain bike. I ended up mounting fork brackets in my truck. Storage area is great for all the other camping stuff though. 25RSS is a great floor plan for the size of the trailer.

We pulled it with a V8 (4.7l) 4 runner. Power was fine, not enough wheelbase. Upgraded my tacoma to a tundra, now power is great, wheelbase is great. My guess is you'll be ok, but power will be borderline.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

I pull an 07 25 RSS with an 06 f-150, 5.4, 3.73 gears, equalizer wdh and prodigy brake controler. It pulls way better than my old Chevy TV with 4.8 and 3.42 gears. Would I like a 3/4 ton as my TV, yes but not in the budget this time around. The 3.73 sure use the gas, especially when towing. I am happy with the upgrade. We also bike a lot when camping. We get both our mountain bikes in the front. Tight fit but can be done. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Williams Family (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a 2007 F150 with the 3.55 rear end and it pulls our 2006 25rss okay. On a recent trip to the mountains, I was a little disappointed on the speed going up the hills, but it did fine. Just don't plan on getting in a hurry. I get in the slow lane and just cruise. As long as you have the tow package with the trans cooler, I would feel comfortable pulling it.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the good information. Keep it coming. I am thinking of going ahead with the 25RSS and if I don't like the performance with the 5.4 L and 3.55 maybe I can switch out the gears to a higher (Ford) ratio. I have also been told that I can add a few engine enhancements to get more horsepower, but it sounds like the real issue is the gearing. Nevertheless, the 5.4 with 3.55 sounds capable and better than the Ford 4.6L with "highway" gears.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GO WEST said:


> Thanks for all the good information. Keep it coming. I am thinking of going ahead with the 25RSS and if I don't like the performance with the 5.4 L and 3.55 maybe I can switch out the gears to a higher (Ford) ratio. I have also been told that I can add a few engine enhancements to get more horsepower, but it sounds like the real issue is the gearing. Nevertheless, the 5.4 with 3.55 sounds capable and better than the Ford 4.6L with "highway" gears.


Definetly better than the 4.6L!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

GO WEST said:


> Thanks for all the good information. Keep it coming. I am thinking of going ahead with the 25RSS and if I don't like the performance with the 5.4 L and 3.55 maybe I can switch out the gears to a higher (Ford) ratio. I have also been told that I can add a few engine enhancements to get more horsepower, but it sounds like the real issue is the gearing. Nevertheless, the 5.4 with 3.55 sounds capable and better than the Ford 4.6L with "highway" gears.


we have an Expedition with the 5.4 and towing package, with an '07 25 rss. we love this trailer, plenty of room for lots of stuff, and very comfortable. 
I am a bit disapointed with steep hills, but other than that, the Expy is a great truck, you should be fine with the F-150.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

GO WEST said:


> Thanks for all the good information. Keep it coming. I am thinking of going ahead with the 25RSS and if I don't like the performance with the 5.4 L and 3.55 maybe I can switch out the gears to a higher (Ford) ratio. I have also been told that I can add a few engine enhancements to get more horsepower, but it sounds like the real issue is the gearing.


I wouldn't necessarily agree with that.

As somebody else mentioned, you have to consider braking too. Getting the trailer moving and stopping it safely are both equally important things to consider. I had issues with my brakes last year, and trust me when I say you do not want to be coming up fast on somebody's rear bumper with the pedal to the floor praying Dear Jesus help me stop help me stop.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

BoaterDan said:


> Thanks for all the good information. Keep it coming. I am thinking of going ahead with the 25RSS and if I don't like the performance with the 5.4 L and 3.55 maybe I can switch out the gears to a higher (Ford) ratio. I have also been told that I can add a few engine enhancements to get more horsepower, but it sounds like the real issue is the gearing.


I wouldn't necessarily agree with that.

As somebody else mentioned, you have to consider braking too. Getting the trailer moving and stopping it safely are both equally important things to consider. I had issues with my brakes last year, and trust me when I say you do not want to be coming up fast on somebody's rear bumper with the pedal to the floor praying Dear Jesus help me stop help me stop.
[/quote]

that shouldn't be a problem with a good brake controller, which is an absolute must with a trailer this size.


----------



## grock52 (Sep 6, 2008)

Bought a used 06 23 KRS last Aug 2008. Had an 01 F150 with 48,000 well cared for miles on it With the 5.4ltr, 3:55 and tow package. This trailer is 5200lbs empty,and max loaded is 7000lbs. I live in the Rocky Mountain west, Wyoming. That set up going up long grades and into the wind, 35 mph and 4000 rpm, and 5.9 mpg. Im one of these people that gets all tied up in knots hearing that engine rap out all day long wondering if its going to blow! Lesson learned! Traded for 2500 - 2008 Dodge Cummins. Now tow at 1700 rpm, 65 mph. at 11.5 mpg. No knots in gut! Much larger running gear and brakes for the weight of the trailer. 1/2 tons are for smaller trailers, I think 4000lbs. should be max rating for them. I know the say more, but just seems like you really tear on them pulling anything larger than that. Then again I go from 3,000 ft elevation to 10,500 and more in very short order. I'm there safe and sound arrived at destination, in a timely manner, while the 1/2 ton is still sweating/grinding up the hill. Then you get to go back down,YEe Ha!!!


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

You obviously are doing your homework, and are prepared to make changes to your setup as needed.

Check your weights, and wheelbase, consider the distance you are going to be going and the hilliness of the route, and see if the dealer will let you hook on for a test hookup. If they will let you pull forward a bit and then back, you can get some idea of what it feels like.

If you do end up purchasing the OB, the dealer should absolutely go on a test drive with you. Maybe you can get them to do that before you buy, as part of your decision making process. Worth asking about, anyway, especially if your insurance covers the trailer as part of the vehicle as mine does. No risk to the dealer if something happens.

We looked at our 26RS when we were planning on pulling it with a Durango. Lots of discussion about that here and you should be able to find that thread as well as one about half tons (I think it was 'What's wrong with 1/2 tons?'), that might be useful for you. We ended up falling into a great deal on a 1-ton pickup so it wasn't an issue for us in the end.

The biggest thing in my mind is being aware of what the truck will handle and acting accordingly. Be aware of the limitations. Don't overpack, and take it easy on the road. If you don't have a lot of experience towing, spend a bunch of time in a parking lot and learn how to use your mirrors and get used to the size of your rig, so you're not running over curbs and taking out gutters (check out the mistakes thread). Then go out and drive around with it empty on a slow-traffic afternoon or evening (but not in the dark) to get a feel for it. Then load it and go do all that again, and then go to the scales and weigh the rig and adjust the weight distribution on the hitch if needed. You can also adjust the weight/load inside (although if you're like us, all the bags get tossed in the bunkhouse).

Good luck!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I had nearly the exact same setup with an '02 F150 with the 5.4l 2v engine and 3.55 gears. We towed a slightly smaller camper - 23RS. Quite often, I felt like the truck was pushed to its limits. I was afraid to and would not have taken it into the mountains. I added two aftermarket trans coolers and a gauge and the trans never overheated or had problems but honestly, if you are going to tow that camper, get rid of those 3.55's. Trade them in for 4.10's. You will be much, much happier and so will the truck. We very nearly bought a 25RSS (originally wanted a 28RSDS) and I was glad that we didn't after several trips with our 23RS in tow. Our camper was all I wanted behind that truck, given the conditions that we normally tow in. Gears would have helped that truck a bunch. If not, be prepared for uphill tows at 35mph with your foot on the floor and the engine roaring. Or - towing into a strong headwind at 57mph with the pedal nearly buried, motor bellowing and tension thick and heavy in the cab. As you might be guessing by now - DW was not amused at any of this.

I decided to not drop any cash into our truck with mods because it already had 80k mi. on it and I knew I would be trading it in a couple of years. When the time was right, we bought an F250 with the V10. It rocks. We actually get better mpg towing with the V10 than we did with the smaller 5.4 V8. Granted, I have added an aftermarket muffler, a larger air dam and an intake to our SuperDuty.

Another way to look at this is that towing a 25RSS with an F150 5.4l 2v engine and 3.55 gears will earn you a trip down to your local dealer for a TV upgrade.

Good luck with your decision!

-CC


----------



## ak60100 (May 27, 2009)

I obsessed over what trailer to buy since I could not afford to upgrade my truck and get a TT too. I have a 04 Ford 150 Supercrew with the 5.7 engine and 3.55 gears. The TT is a 04 25RSS, weighing in at 4800 #s empty. With water and other stuff added in the TT tops out in the 6000# range. The truck, with tow package and brake controller are rated at 7200 #s. I've towed up and down several moderate hills in Alaska and so far no problem. I have not hit the high passes yet but for the most part I get along just fine. There are some severe passes here and I've talked to several people who tow up them and the advice is the same- go slow.

I am not in any rush to get anywhere so I don't hit the 65MPH much. Most roads in AK are 55 anyway. I have the weight distribution hitch and it makes a huge difference since the trailer is balanced and level when I drive. Have been through some heavy head winds but overall handled this just fine. Some day I will jump up to 3/4 ton, but that's a few years down the road.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

rock hill said:


> As somebody else mentioned, you have to consider braking too. Getting the trailer moving and stopping it safely are both equally important things to consider. I had issues with my brakes last year, and trust me when I say you do not want to be coming up fast on somebody's rear bumper with the pedal to the floor praying Dear Jesus help me stop help me stop.


that shouldn't be a problem with a good brake controller, which is an absolute must with a trailer this size.
[/quote]

Well, I agree a good brake controller is a must, but it can't completely overcome poor TV braking. Think of an extreme (ok, ridiculous, but bear with me) example of pulling the TT with a 4000 pound bicycle and trying to do an emergency stop from 50mph to see what I mean. Since the bicycle brakes would be essentially useless, the only option would be to set up the trailer brakes to stop the whole rig, which it is a really safe situation.

With my TV brakes now working beautiful, it allowed me to dial in the Prodigy such that there is almost no difference in stopping with the trailer attached and when not. The good (read proportional) controller is what really enables that kind of harmony in the system, but it's only possible with adequate TV brakes.

And so my point is exactly that saying a good brake controller can eliminate the problem of inadequate brakes on the TV is like saying a ProPride hitch will eliminate the problems of an overloaded TV.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

An F150 has excellent brakes. The rotors are between 13 and 14 inches. The brakes on any 1/2 ton are on an equal with brakes on 3/4 tons of the 70's-80's and even many of the 90's 3/4 ton models.

If you look up swept area, rotor size and thickness, amount of pistons, you will see that the brakes on your 3/4 ton burb are at an equal with any 1/2 ton pickup.

I tow a lot of huge 5er's with my dodge dually.. I am much less safe than a 1/2 ton truck towing a 7000lb trailer..

I am grossing around 25000 lbs with many of the 5ers.. My brakes arent a whole lot bigger than yours..

The difference is brake fade between 3/4 tons and 1/2 tons.. The 1/2 ton will have brake fade quicker than a 3/4 ton with each carrying the same load..

I can easilly lose my brakes on a 10 mile 10% grade on a mtn pass if I dont be careful.. So can a 1/2 ton with a 7000lb trailer.. People want to go just as fast down hills as the do going up... Well even in our high tech world, this is not possible..

I would bet anyone that any new model 1/2 ton has the same stopping distance as many 3/4 tons with the same load that a 1/2 ton would carry. But if you done the test over and over again, you'd see that the 3/4 would continue to have good brakes and the 1/2 ton would lose its brakes..

As far as safety on the highway, 1/2 tons have never been safer when it comes to braking...

Spend some time looking up brake specs on 1/2 tons, and comparing them with 3/4 tons... Youll quickly see what I mean..

Yes the 1/2 tons of the 80's and early 90's had much, much weaker brakes than now...

The 1/2 ton is still stuck in the 80's in many peoples heads... Not tru anymore... Go see for yourself.

By the way, that new 1/2 ton can out stop any new 3/4 ton when empty by a long shot...

1/2 ton Brakes are much stronger when comparred to a 3/4 ton for the weight of the empty vehicle...

3/4 tons have less brake fade than 1/2 tons do.. This is why 3/4 tons are rated for more weight than a 1/2 ton... But as far as panic stops, 1/2 tons are at a very close equal with 3/4 tons when loaded with same weight that a 1/2 ton would carry..

Now Ive stirred the pot... hehe..

Carey


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

That's a good point Carey, and I don't think we're disagreeing at all.

My point was within the context of "can my TV handle this?" question, which implies that we're talking about a setup very close to, or possibly over, the specs of the 1/2 ton. Speaking of your last paragraph, it's the "same weight that a 1/2 ton would carry" part that makes my point so relevent.

This specific thread was about an F150, so your insight on that specifically is great input.


----------

